# Entry level waxes



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Evening all,

Been off the detailing for about 18 months, and started to get the bug again as I changed my car.
Previously I only used entry level waxes, I couldn't justify the costs, plus I liked to wax my car regularly.
Usual process after the cleaning and prepping would have been 2 hits of SRP, 1 hit with Natty's Blue and then a final go over with Project 32. It always seemed to give good results as below....





As I've been away a while are there any other waxes at or around the same price point and anything similar to Project 32 as a sealer? (I always liked the feel of the paint after an application of this)

Anyways, TIA

Alan


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Autosmart wax at £15 is a good shout.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

That isn't my current vehicle, I now have a Scirocco.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I have done a little work on the Scirocco, but the paint doesn't seem to hold on to the wax on the bonnet as well as on the other cars I've had. 

Could the wax have seen better days?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

OK change of heart here, buy either Obsession phantom or ODK Glamour mine is Carbon black and the results are astonishing.
















The photo of the rear quarter still has wax on most of the panel, it was a quick shot yesterday to send to my Brother!! If you just look at the area near the light then that is ODK Glamour, the offside was done a few weeks back with Obsession...Really hope this helps.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Simz said:


> OK change of heart here, buy either Obsession phantom or ODK Glamour mine is Carbon black and the results are astonishing.


Sorry for the ignorance, who makes these two?

ODK?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

ODK and Obsession are the makers, check them out on here mate.

http://www.obsessionwax.com/

http://www.odkwax.co.uk/


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bilt hamber double speed wax is a great shout for the money. £15 and comes with a microfiber and applicator. Was the first wax I bought and it lasted through the winter. Easy to apply and remove and durability is brilliant.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Paul7189 said:


> Bilt hamber double speed wax is a great shout for the money. £15 and comes with a microfiber and applicator. Was the first wax I bought and it lasted through the winter. Easy to apply and remove and durability is brilliant.


I have looked at that particular wax. I do rate other bolt hamber products, but I've never tried their wax. One to consider perhaps. 
For what money I'm willing to spend I probably won't go far wrong with whatever I buy 🏻


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

50ml odk glamour
50ml odk concours
50ml of a bmd wax, sirius dark edition anyone?
30ml bosession wax, but which i dont know
there are loads of waxes out there and the samples above are well worth it to try out and you will get a good few layers out of it


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> Moved to correct section.


My apologies, it's been a while since I've posted on here. :buffer:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Alan H said:


> My apologies, it's been a while since I've posted on here. :buffer:


No worries :thumb: we're making an effort to get posts into the correct sections rather than detailing chat and by letting users know their thread as been moved hopefully it reduces the chances of threads being deleted.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone rate the Autobrite waxes?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...cleaning/colour-restorer/?549992080&0&cc5_755

best for blacks


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax


Soft99 Fusso Coat
Soft99 The Kiwami
Soft99 King Of Gloss

FK1000p
Collinite845
Meguiars #16
Harley Wax

Just to name a few in the price range :thumb:

Remember; It's all in the prep......


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Does anyone rate the Autobrite waxes?


I have Autobrite Obsession and it's a very nice wax.

Looks very nice on silver :thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Demetri said:


> Remember; It's all in the prep......


The car will be prepped. It'll be fully decontaminated etc before any lsp goes near it.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alan H said:


> The car will be prepped. It'll be fully decontaminated etc before any lsp goes near it.


In that case, most, if not all entry level waxes / sealants will look great on your motor :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you are going to using SRP, why not go with Autoglyms HD Wax? It's not that expensive and it bonds well with SRP (obviously). I haven't really had that many waxes to compare it to, but a lot of people that have, say it punches well above its weight for the price tag. I think it's very nice to use, and I love the finish it gives


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Clarkey-88 said:


> If you are going to using SRP, why not go with Autoglyms HD Wax? It's not that expensive and it bonds well with SRP (obviously). I haven't really had that many waxes to compare it to, but a lot of people that have, say it punches well above its weight for the price tag. I think it's very nice to use, and I love the finish it gives


I like it too.

It gets knocked quite a bit, because its AutoGlym and because it has a high list price, but it goes on easy - comes off easy - gives a deep, brilliant shine - and is pretty tough and long lasting.

You can usually find a tub for around £35


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't knock Autoglym products at all. It's only in recent years since all of the "boutique" products appeared on the scene that it has taken a bashing. 
All of the products do as you'd expect, and to a good standard if used correctly. SRP and UDS are still some of the best filling products IMO.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

It does get overlooked a lot IMO, it seems as though it's not cool enough lol


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Clarkey-88 said:


> It does get overlooked a lot IMO, it seems as though it's not cool enough lol


I agree with that. When I started "cleaning" cars people thought I was daft buying Autoglym because it was twice the price of any other cleaning products available at a he time. Turtle Wax was the staple at the time.....


----------



## Chrissyp83 (Mar 12, 2014)

My main wax when I detail a car is Harly wax and I think it is a cracking product, very old skool and recommended by an old hand however very easy to use and I think the results speak for themselves.

Excuse the winter wheels



my mates m3 I recently detailed





or on a black golf I detailed for my mates mum





Always like the beading it gives too



I had my MV1's refurbished about 10k ago, prior to re-fitment they had 2 coats of harly wax with 25mins curing per coat ... when removed a couple of weeks ago these were cleaned with demon shine snow foam, hand washed with warm water and a splash of demon shine snow foam and the dirt literally washed off - no scrubbing, so so easy. now packed away in their wheel bags



I am not saying it is better than any other product but we all like what we like and I see no reason to change!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs 16 wax is brilliant or the Poorboys Nattys wax is good too.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I've used Nattys and I have to say it's a really nice wax at the price point. 
From all the input/comments so far things haven't changed as much as I thought they had over the past 18 months


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fk pink wax too its really easy to use,looks great and lasts well.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Give obsession wax zeal ago. It's based on hybrid 86 with a few tweaks. It's £25 for 200ml which makes it cracking value. Obsession waxes are so easy to use. Durability is around 3 months. 
Nice car. I used to have one I the same colour. Great car.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

For a low price, Try Chemical Guys XXX. A very underrated wax.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

rtjc said:


> For a low price, Try Chemical Guys XXX. A very underrated wax.


I've been looking at this one as I do like CG products


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Collectors Wax 3.oz around £15


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I dont think you can beat FK1000P for price and quantity, the protection it leaves isnt bad either.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

CG XXX or Pete's 53 waxes are brilliant for the price.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Collinite 845 hard to beat, as long as you follow application instructions closely.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pete's 53 is brilliant for the money if you like CG products


----------



## mandickson1 (Dec 12, 2015)

I always use Harly wax it works very well on my primera


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Artdekotsos is a quality wax at a great price!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

As said previously, £15 for Bilt Hamber's Double Speed Wax is ridiculous value. Great protection and you get a decent amount too. It lasts longer than FK1000P and Collinite in my testing.

As a wax's job is to protect, durability should be your aim. You'll get the looks from your prep stages, so your wetness and reflectivity will come from your cleaning and polishing stages.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Simz said:


> I think Autosmart wax at £15 is a good shout.


Is that the Gold Class Carnauba Wax?

Ta

Alan


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm really surprised no-one has mentioned any of the Dodo Juice waxes. Have thse fallen out of favour?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loads of great Dodo Juice waxes out there

SN Hybrid
Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition
Rainforest Rub
Light Fantastic
Purple Haze

They haven't released a wax for a while now, bet they have something up their sleeve.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Loads of great Dodo Juice waxes out there
> 
> SN Hybrid
> Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition
> ...


super natural hybrid nano was the newest one if im correct  wasnt too long ago


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> super natural hybrid nano was the newest one if im correct  wasnt too long ago


Is Super Natural Hybrid Nano a wax?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hybrid I believe, meaning it contains both natural wax and synthetic, much like Waxaddict Quartz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

dark cars i like DJ purple haze and blue velvet as well as what you said nattys wax very good for its price although durability lets it down


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

As there's not just my car to wax and my son has a white car I went for Nattys Paste Wax. I know durability isn't massive, but I enjoy the process of waxing etc so it's no hardship. 
Thank you all for your input and opinions.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well natys is easy to use, durability varies and it depends of the prep, if the car is garaged and how often it gets cleaned. For instance i cleaned and clayed my mother in laws car back in october. I then polished it with bh cleanser polish, applied 2 coats of fk1000p and a final coat of natty white. The car is garaged and daily driven, it has not been washed so far and natty is still producing those big beads that are typical for that wax. Take it for a drive, those beads roll off and you end up with a fairly dry car.

But if i had to choose again i would pick fk pink wax over nattys.


----------



## Fake Elvis (Jun 11, 2013)

Dodo Juice basics of bling protection wax is an awesome product, after 6 months on my wife's "test" car and it still beads like it's a week old, very impressive.


----------

